# Chris Udvarnoky-Child star of The Other dies



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://iceboxmovies.blogspot.com/2010/10/rip-chris-udvarnoky-star-of-other-1972.html

While his obituary doesn't mention the film, I don't think there's any doubt that he is the one mentioned. Roger Ebert twittered this as well.


----------

